# Silicon Bakeware



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

There were comments on a recent thread about silicon bakeware. I have been given a number of brand new silicon cake pans, bundts, muffin tins etc. I used a cake pan twice and had very bad results. Is there a temperature difference? A time difference? Any advice I would love and will try again since so many seem to love them.
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got them just don't use them often so I can't really offer advice. Mine are 8" cake "pans", ovals and pyramids......I use reg. muffin tins for breakfasts.


----------

